
Procedural Pokemon Generation with Cellular Automata - goldenkey
https://github.com/yurkth/sprator
======
goldenkey
blog post in Japanese but translates well:
[https://yurkth.hateblo.jp/entry/sprite-
generator](https://yurkth.hateblo.jp/entry/sprite-generator)

